# Smoking clothes



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have read about people smoking their clothes for scent control. Anybody have any first hand experiences with doing this. I don't have a bee smoker. Can I just use the smoke from a campfire to do this? I thought that the deer would spook if it smelled smoke? Thanks


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Don't do this. To be scent free wash your clothes in scent free detergent. Take a shower with scent free shampoo before you go out and then spray down clothes as you head out



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I think that the smoking theory got going a little farther north, like in upstate NY, northern Michigan, Wisconsin and Minnesota where folks burned stuff left and right. Not so these days. If you don't want to shell out for one of the fancy soaps, just wash your clothes in cold water and baking soda. Works just fine!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

I belong to another deer hunting forum and I can say quite a few are die hard users of smoke. They smoke there clothes and equipment and swear by it! I have never tried it myself but am going to try it this year and will give a report back. Heading out right now. Using smoke from a hardwood fire .


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

They will smell the smoke. I have seen them get a little nervous and confused, but never have run away. Shot a couple nice bucks while using smoke. I bought some scent lock on sale and have been using that this year, so no smoke. I have been winded in it :-(


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

There is only one way and only one way to keep a deer from smelling you and that is to be downwind of the deer.

A deer has more receptors and scent detection capability than a bloodhound. Anything you hear otherwise is all "smoke" and mirrors


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

well, didn't see any deer this evening but I think the warm drizzle was more the culprit. This cold front will get them up and moving so I will try again after work tomorrow. mushijoba,I am just saying a whole bunch of guys with much knowledge do this every time they go out, one guy has a picture of a clothes storage locker with a smoker built in. So it must work, but to each there own. I am gonna try it and see. As far as the scent lock, its not all that, better using scent killer shampoo/soap and washing/storing clothes with scent killer in a scent free bag/tub. And play the wind when you can in my humble opinion. which aint all that much


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Lundy, I am not saying they dont smell the smoke, it obviously acts as a cover scent, a strong but common scent. If you are careful and knowledgable enough about scent control, you can be upwind of a der with out alerting it. I have done it many times, scent control is like religion to me. I always bust on my hunting buddies and there bad habits. I can give you the other forum if you would like to see for yourself. Just sayin, passing info. not bs.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd go for the Hickory smoke......Deer thinks its bacon!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

I have used smoke fora few years. Say what you want, it works. Deer smell smoke all the time.


----------



## JPH (Oct 27, 2011)

I was out tonight scouting a new spot (public land) has a doe come within 5 yards downwind If I wasn't sitting on the ground and she hadn't snuck up from behind, there would be a slick head down. Fishguy, I've smoked my clothes for many years and never have regretted it.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

crestliner TS said:


> Lundy, I am not saying they dont smell the smoke, it obviously acts as a cover scent, a strong but common scent. If you are careful and knowledgable enough about scent control, you can be upwind of a der with out alerting it. I have done it many times, scent control is like religion to me. I always bust on my hunting buddies and there bad habits. I can give you the other forum if you would like to see for yourself. Just sayin, passing info. not bs.


I am very familiar with smoking as a cover scent and with the other site. I am also very familiar with the scent reduction clothing, carbon fiber absorption, cover scents, scent reducing sprays and soaps.

None of the many options that are utilized to reduce or cover scent hurt anything (and may help with scent deposit when walking into or out of the woods)but for many to believe that they are capable of masking, hiding, disguising or eliminating human order beyond the threshold of detection by a deer just doesn't jive with the documented science of their olfactory abilities. It does however seem to extend a greater sense of confidence to many hunters so that in itself probably makes it worth while for many hunters.

You need to better define "downwind". The scent dispersal pattern from an object is in a cone pattern. The expansion of the cone pattern over distance is determined by wind direction, velocity, directional stability, terrain and thermals. A deer could be 10 yds from you in the downwind direction and just a few feet out of the dispersal cone and never be in your scent trial to be alerted. Or on a morning hunt from your treestand and a deer comes in downwind but never gets your scent because of the warming air and the thermals that keep your scent from ever reaching the ground. Did attention to scent control allow that to happen? It didn't hurt but it wasn't the cause.

I fully believe that the scent you deposit as you walk to your stand is far more important than once you are up in your stand. Over the last 40+ years of deer hunting I have watched deer spook at scent I've left walking in and I've also had them track my trail to the base of my tree and everything in between. For years when I still smoked I used to lite cigarettes when deer were moving downwind of my position to watch the scent trails and to see what if any reaction they would show. It is amazing how many deer you can have move "downwind" that never smell you because they are never truly "downwind" and other times with light swirling breezes that they get you all day from any direction. If your scent reaches their nose, they know, period.

Ever watched a deer track another deer that ran through a field hours earlier, nose to the ground, following the same path where the other deer went turn for turn, by just following the scent the first deer left by just walking through? You really think you can overcome that with some smoke or precautionary scent control?

You obviously can believe and do anything you want. My years hunting deer has moved me in a different direction, but that is just me and it is not for everyone.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent post *Lundy*. 

Here's my take. It's all about blending in naturally with what the deer in your hunting area are accustom to smelling. 

Shower with non perfumed soap. Wash your underclothes in a non-scented detergent. Keep your hunting clothes/boots around smells deer in your hunting area are used to smelling. Hunt the wind and natural thermal's the best you can. 

I hunt mostly where I live. Everyone around here has a wood burner. I heat with an outdoor boiler. There is cattle/livestock all around and most every farm close by has fruit tree's as well.

When I come in from the stand at dark, the 1st thing I do is stoke the boiler with wood. The 2nd things I do is head for the barn and that is where my hunting clothes/boots stay.
I don't fret the smell of the smoke. Nor do I fret if I step in a cow paddy on the way to the stand. I always have a couple apples or pears on me and when heading out going through the yard and passing under an apple tree, I will step on the apples.
The obvious reason I don't fret the above smells is cause the deer in this area smell these aroma's every day.

Again, *Lundy* made a good point about the importance of the scent we leave going to and from our stand. Agree with him that this scent trail is most likely even more important then our scent while on stand.
Leave scents tracks on the ground of an aroma that the deer aren't used to, or an alarming wind track of scent on our way to the stand, the deer upwind won't be there long. Of course, the body scent in the air will dissipate long before the actual alarming feet tracks on the ground.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Cigarette smoke works very well also...deer love it.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

This is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. There is a sucker born every minute! My 2 cents


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


> This is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. There is a sucker born every minute! My 2 cents


Minnow have you ever tried it? I wouldn't be downing something/someone for something they have used and it has worked.

A buddy of mine who is also an OGF member also works for the DNR and has used smoke for a long time now and has put down a ton of deer and shot his biggest buck ever who came directly down wind of him. Smoke works...like it or not but it does. 

Think of it this way....a lot of houses who live in or around woods a lot of the time either burn wood for heat.....OR burn leaves and brush piles and so forth around the property which deer smell all the time throughout the year.....your telling me if your in a stand stinking like straight smoke the deer isn't probably going to think the same thing over human scent? It works. Give it a try.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

As I said earlier, if a hunter thinks something works for them they should use it because it instills a level of confidence. A confident hunter is a better hunter.

There is however zero debate about the 100% fact that a deer that is upwind of you can not detect you through smell, even if you smell like the perfume counter at Macy's There is a however much debate from all levels of hunter expertise and the scientific community about any cover scent, scent elimination or absorption materials, ability to provide a level of detection reduction.

If someone believes then by all means they should use it


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Do whatever works for you that is my motto. What works for one may not work for another. It is all about what gives you confidence once you are in the woods. 
Personally I wash all of my clothes in the no scent and UV free detergent. After washing and then drying them I spray the UV killer spray as well. I used to hunt on the ground years ago I swear by the UV killer. I have had deer literally 1" from my boot smelling it cause of the doe pee that I had on my boot. Yes it was a little button buck, but I don't think I wanted a racked buck that close to me smelling my boot. lol
That is when I stopped putting the doe pee on my boot when I was going to be hunting on the ground. 
But now I hunt out of tree stands and the rut time of the year I always put a lot of doe pee on my boots and the entire area I am hunting. It works great. I have had many bucks stop in my tracks and then follow my trail. I always go about 20 yards away from my stand and walk back and forth to leave plenty of scent on the ground around it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by *Minnowhead*:
> This is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. There is a sucker born every minute! My 2 cents [/QUOTE


IMO, you cheated us on your '2 cents worth' by only making a blanket statement and not elaborating on your theories , thoughts and experience's on the subject.

IMO, I just don't think it's possible to totally eliminate our human scent to a K-9, let alone a deer . Ever. We just do our best by showering with unscented soap, washing our under garments in non-scented detergents and keeping our hunting clothes smelling like what deer are used to being around. And again, the most important thing is hunting the wind. Which as we know can be very difficult especially when hunting hills. 

I've been involved with and witnessed the training of many K-9's used for various LE work. Years ago, while watching a very well respected trainer as he was demonstrating his GSD dog's ability to detect and pick out the certain scent of a drug in an area full of other scents he explained, " a K-9's ability to smell is unlike a humans. If we walk into the house and the better half has vegetable soup on the stove we smell vegetable soup. If a K-9 walks into that room, it smells the beef, the carrots, the potatoes, onions etc. It smells every specific ingredient individually right down to the spices in the soup." 
As *Lundy* referred to earlier, deer have several million more olfactory receptors then even a K-9. AFAIK, about 70 million more then a K-9. Obviously their sniffer is without a doubt their best defense mechanism and when they smell something, it's either something that they are familiar with and has a calming effect or something they aren't familiar with that causes an alarming effect. Especially in that ole weary buck.

Once again, I'll re-state that if the deer are used to smelling smoke,livestock,fruit trees in your area and you use these natural scents to aid you, you increase your chances of bagging that dominate buck that will often circle and approach downwind of you that you have rattled or called in.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Lundy, Scent does NOT distribute in a nice little cone. Where did you hear that garbage? Ever watch the wind with powder? Scent swirls and can also blow over a deers head regardless of where it stands, Its a nice idea you came up with though. Thermals effects are well known by most educated hunters like myself, thats old news. And have you ever heard of a product called evercalm? I use it on my boots as I walk in and have had deer wallk across my trail many times and stop to smell and not be one bit aware of anything, but you probably have an excuse as to why you know this doesnt work either! A closed mind is a terrible thing to have. And your trying to figure out what downwind means is hilarious!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Lundy said:


> As I said earlier, if a hunter thinks something works for them they should use it because it instills a level of confidence. A confident hunter is a better hunter.
> 
> There is however zero debate about the 100% fact that a deer that is upwind of you can not detect you through smell, even if you smell like the perfume counter at Macy's There is a however much debate from all levels of hunter expertise and the scientific community about any cover scent, scent elimination or absorption materials, ability to provide a level of detection reduction.
> 
> If someone believes then by all means they should use it


That holds true for everything in life. A nice blanket statement. However, people with a closed mind will tend to say things like this.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

crestliner TS said:


> Thermals effects are well known by most educated hunters like myself, thats old news. And have you ever heard of a product called evercalm? A closed mind is a terrible thing to have. And your trying to figure out what downwind means is hilarious!


I am sure glad there have been so many dumb deer in so many states over the years, I have been fortunate. It was sure difficult to find Ever Calm on the store shelves in the 70's, 80's, 90,s and early 2000's. No wonder the whitetail population grew so much during those years, "Hunters" didn't have Ever Calm

If I ever forget how to hunt I will take your advice and try some of your educated techniques.

You are way too funny, I appreciate it


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

So, last week I pulled the SD cards in my trail cameras. Low and behold there are good reasons why I will taking a few vaction days this week. SO I am lamenting the rain the last few days wondering how I am going to smoke my clothes for this coming week. Sitting in the garage of my buddies house handing out candy Friday night in the rain when the neighbor wheels over his wheel barrel he has a few small logs burning. He says "I'm out of candy" you guys can warm up to my fire. Like a gift from God I run to my truck and grab my tote with hunting clothes in it. Everyone was laughing at me hanging up my clothes down wind of the fire in the wheel barrel smoking my hunting clothes.

Pretty funny story

Go Browns!


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

I concur with the fact you should smell like your surroundings, I have had many deer walk up to me while working on farm equipment,with gas and oil smells on my clothes. I have also been busted not wearing rubber boots to the stand by an old doe,because I was in a hurry to get in the woods. She never saw me,but when she hit that spot,you would have thought she got hit by an electric fence. It took a few minutes for her to pass,after stomping and snorting. The young does with her never payed any attention. I also had a friend that smoked,and shot a deer every year,always while smoking.The rest of us were not that successful. I think if you lived out west or Canadian wilderness,where the population isn't as great it is probably more important than Ohio. I doubt that deer around here haven't smelled any humans.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

While I do not smoke my clothes I cannot say it would or would not help. I do sit in stand and smell all the wood burners in the area so i would say the deer are used to the smell, at least on one property I hunt.

Something I do use and found it works extremely well is, when I put all my inner clothes in a tote, my thermals, T-shirts, socks, etc, I like to put one of them scent wafers that HS scent have in the tote to get just my inner clothes that smell. I have found that if I do my outter clothes the same way, it is too intense and spooks way to many deer. I actually hang all my outter clothes in my wood shed, yes i have a outside boiler but the smoke does not get in the shed. I have been playing with this theory for quite a few years and now have the rest of the family doing it, lots of deer have been hitting the ground. Take it how you want but is working on many different properties we hunt.

We also take the usual baths with no scent, I like dead down winds soap, not the scented type. 

I also have a recipe to make your own scent killer spray,cost ya about a nickle to make a entire gallon. I can post if you like. Only problem is don't spray it on any nice metal surfaces, its a peroxide base and will oxidize "rust" the area over time.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

GO FISH said:


> I concur with the fact you should smell like your surroundings, I have had many deer walk up to me while working on farm equipment,with gas and oil smells on my clothes. I have also been busted not wearing rubber boots to the stand by an old doe,because I was in a hurry to get in the woods. She never saw me,but when she hit that spot,you would have thought she got hit by an electric fence. It took a few minutes for her to pass,after stomping and snorting. The young does with her never payed any attention. I also had a friend that smoked,and shot a deer every year,always while smoking.The rest of us were not that successful. I think if you lived out west or Canadian wilderness,where the population isn't as great it is probably more important than Ohio. I doubt that deer around here haven't smelled any humans.


Interesting! There are some guys who will try to tell that a good rubber boot is not scent free. I beg to differ. I've had spots where there was no alternative but to walk through where the deer would travel in order to reach my stand. They never spooked when I wore my LaCrosse Alpha Burlys! Leather boots were an entirely different story! And, yes, those young'uns are pretty dumb!

Another good point is where you hunt. Very few of us hunt in anything approaching wilderness, although I am fond of saying "wilderness is where you find it". I used to hunt quite a bit in Beaver Creek State Park whic is very popular with the horseback riding crowd. The place is honeycombed with bridle trails which makes access to many parts of the park quite easy. It never ceased to amaze me how many times I'd see deer move through right after a big gang of riders came through. Some guys would have you believe that those deer would spook into the next county! They don't! The deer simply wait for the riders to pass by, and when they do the deer simply go about their business. I've also seen, in the same park, deer absolutely ignore a nearby shotgun blast from small game hunters that made me flinch in the stand! Eventually one of them would raise their head, swivel an ear hear or there, look around a bit, and go right back to feeding! Deer can be far more "nervy" than many would give them credit.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

fastwater said:


> > Orig. posted by *Minnowhead*
> >
> >
> > I've been involved with and witnessed the training of many K-9's used for various LE work. Years ago, while watching a very well respected trainer as he was demonstrating his GSD dog's ability to detect and pick out the certain scent of a drug in an area full of other scents he explained, " a K-9's ability to smell is unlike a humans. *If we walk into the house and the better half has vegetable soup on the stove we smell vegetable soup. If a K-9 walks into that room, it smells the beef, the carrots, the potatoes, onions etc. It smells every specific ingredient individually right down to the spices in the soup."
> ...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for re-posting that Lundy! I totally missed that part of Minnowhead's reply! It reminds me of an article I read many years ago. 

Seems this guy took his Beagle out to hunt bunnies in the hedgerows on a farm. The farmer had a manure "lagoon", and had decided to fertilize the field directly upwind of the hedgerow the author wished to hunt. He said the stench was absolutely three dimensional! Almost overpowering! At least to him. He wondered how his poor little Beagle would be able to smell any rabbits. Turned out the dog had absolutely no problem! It acted as if the manure stench wasn't even there.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I do absolutely nothing when it comes to scent control. When I was 13 and bowhunting for the first time I didnt even have proper camo. I wore a black hoody with bdu bottoms and black nike tennis shoes. They were washed once a week i the normal laundry. The only place i was allowed to hunt was a laydown that propped me about 7' in the air. I had deer walk right under me and all I would have had to do is put my leg down to touch them. I killed my first 3 deer out of that tree before it rotted to much to use it. Scent is for the birds but whatever gives you confidence go for it


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Ozonics. But I still wonder how "good" it is on the hunter.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A good article on a deers sense of smell:

Whitetail Deer's Sense of Smell
www.imbmonsterbucks.com/info.php?id=243


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

For years, I stored my hunting clothes in a bag and kept a sponge moistened with fox pee to mask odors, Finally decided I did not like the smell of of fox pee and started tossing in a couple hedge apples. Worked just as well and I could sit in my stand for hours without the reeking fox urine.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

ostbucks98 said:


> I do absolutely nothing when it comes to scent control. When I was 13 and bowhunting for the first time I didnt even have proper camo. I wore a black hoody with bdu bottoms and black nike tennis shoes. They were washed once a week i the normal laundry. The only place i was allowed to hunt was a laydown that propped me about 7' in the air. I had deer walk right under me and all I would have had to do is put my leg down to touch them. I killed my first 3 deer out of that tree before it rotted to much to use it. Scent is for the birds but whatever gives you confidence go for it


Agreed. All marketing in my opinion. Follow the money! You emit much more "scent" with your breath than anything anyhow.. Unless you ate a big batch of Ma's beans the night before.... The scent emanating off your body pales in comparison with the amount of "scent" you emit with each breath. Think about it.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I didn't post this...Fastwater did.

Quote:
Orig. posted by Minnowhead 


I've been involved with and witnessed the training of many K-9's used for various LE work. Years ago, while watching a very well respected trainer as he was demonstrating his GSD dog's ability to detect and pick out the certain scent of a drug in an area full of other scents he explained, " a K-9's ability to smell is unlike a humans. If we walk into the house and the better half has vegetable soup on the stove we smell vegetable soup. If a K-9 walks into that room, it smells the beef, the carrots, the potatoes, onions etc. It smells every specific ingredient individually right down to the spices in the soup." 


Everyone is thinking in terms of how a human nose detects scents. Of course deer are used to smoke, of course smoke can serve as a layer scent, but a deer's sense of smell is not like a human's it can easily separate the layers as explained with the K-9 above. Except a deer has an even more acute sense of smell than a dog

I used to be concerned about scent free or covered scent when hunting years and years ago. Then I figured out a very simple fact, that where my scent goes is far more important that what my scent is. I have gotten to where I really don't care at all about what scents I'm emitting, I only care where my scent goes when I'm hunting.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Orin. posted by *Minnowhead*:


> I didn't post this...Fastwater did.
> 
> Quote:
> Orig. posted by Minnowhead
> ...


Correction (or to add to the 'posting' confusion)

*fastwater* posted this:



> I've been involved with and witnessed the training of many K-9's used for various LE work. Years ago, while watching a very well respected trainer as he was demonstrating his GSD dog's ability to detect and pick out the certain scent of a drug in an area full of other scents he explained, " a K-9's ability to smell is unlike a humans. If we walk into the house and the better half has vegetable soup on the stove we smell vegetable soup. If a K-9 walks into that room, it smells the beef, the carrots, the potatoes, onions etc. It smells every specific ingredient individually right down to the spices in the soup."


*Lundy* posted this:



> Everyone is thinking in terms of how a human nose detects scents. Of course deer are used to smoke, of course smoke can serve as a layer scent, but a deer's sense of smell is not like a human's it can easily separate the layers as explained with the K-9 above. Except a deer has an even more acute sense of smell than a dog
> 
> I used to be concerned about scent free or covered scent when hunting years and years ago. Then I figured out a very simple fact, that where my scent goes is far more important that what my scent is. I have gotten to where I really don't care at all about what scents I'm emitting, I only care where my scent goes when I'm hunting.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Ive read and understand that in the morning scent matters not if the ground is warm because all of that air is rising and not be drifting into the deers nose. Not sure how the thermals work on frozen ground or snow. Could still be the same if the ground is warming in the mornings though. Thats all that scent Up Up and Away!

Lots of black magic it seems when it comes to hunting deer!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Also, if you think about it, and it's already been stated, but if their sense of smell is that great, your scent is going to be impossible to mask.
Great read here:
http://www.imbmonsterbucks.com/info.php?id=243


> Little wonder then that a dog&#8217;s sense of smell is reckoned to be so much greater than a humans. In tests dogs have been able to pick up chemical solutions that form one or two parts in a trillion. That is the equivalent of smelling one bad apple in two billion barrels. This is relative to a whitetail deer&#8217;s sense of smell as some hunters believe they can cover their human scent with cover up scents. Wrong! If the whitetail deer can smell better than a dog we just read that even a dog can pick out different scents from the same area, at a rate of two parts in a trillion. Don&#8217;t mean to hurt any whitetail deer manufacturer&#8217;s feelings but you cannot cover your human scent from whitetail deer. Impossible. Later in the article hope does arise as I will share ways to minimize your human scent.


How about THESE apples? Makes sense eh? He's saying cover scents actually hurt you more than help.



> The deer your hunting may quite possibly know the difference between how the farmer smells that works in the field that is NOT a threat to them, and you the hunter that seeks to kill them. This is why often times when hunting a place where cattle are present I will purposely walk into a big nasty fresh cow pie. Lets go a step further with the ability of whitetail deer to smell. If you are the hunter that wears cover scents then know the whitetail deer are probably associating your cover scents with those of a predator. Cover scents will hurt you more than help you. (I hope I don&#8217;t lose a Sponsor over that, but it&#8217;s true.) However that is how acute a whitetail deer&#8217;s sense of smell is.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah they are gonna smell you or not regardless of what you do or try.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

crestliner TS said:


> Lundy, Scent does NOT distribute in a nice little cone. Where did you hear that garbage? Ever watch the wind with powder? Scent swirls and can also blow over a deers head regardless of where it stands, Its a nice idea you came up with though. Thermals effects are well known by most *educated hunters like myself*, thats old news. And have you ever heard of a product called evercalm? I use it on my boots as I walk in and have had deer wallk across my trail many times and stop to smell and not be one bit aware of anything, but you probably have an excuse as to why you know this doesnt work either! A closed mind is a terrible thing to have. And your trying to figure out what downwind means is hilarious!


Cover scents can beat the nose of a deer if you are educated. I guess that is my problem with them. If my mind wasn't so closed I would try and learn something, but I am probably too old to learn anything new at this point in my life. Heck right now I have to urinate while turning around in circles to determine where downwind is. When the urine blows back onto my boots I can determine the wind direction. On warm mornings the urine hits me around the knee cap due to the thermals This deer hunting is very difficult stuff.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Some people thought scentlock was pretty educated at one time as well. *Sucker!*


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Cover scents, scent free products, scent free clothing, etc are all a bunch of BS. I don't do anything to cover or mask my scent. I spend extended periods of time in very close proximity to multiple deer and have very little problem with being winded. I smell like soap, black lab, grilled brats, wintergreen Copenhagen, and kerosene. All of this scent free stuff fools way more hunters than deer.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Orig. posted by *Lundy*:



> When the urine blows back onto my boots I can determine the wind direction. On warm mornings the urine hits me around the knee cap due to the thermals


Didn't Jim Croce sing a song about not p*&#$sing into the wind...or was that spitting into the wind. 

All this scent stuff is gonna make me do a time consuming experiment. 

Think about next June or so I gonna start taking some of my day old laundry out and leave it in my stand. Change it out every 2-3 days. Come next bow season, just see how I do in reg. street clothes.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

fastwater said:


> Orig. posted by *Lundy*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"You don't tug on Superman's cape. You don't spit into the wind! You don't pull the mask off the old Lone Ranger, and you don't mess around with Jim!" 

I don't know who "Jim" was, but if he's badder than Superman, I sure don't want to mess with him! 

I'll use all the scent "reduction" technology available to me, but I'll also still play the wind! All these folks today, they'd have you believe that nobody ever killed a deer before all this new fangled stuff showed up!

After all, you're always upwind from somewhere, aren't you?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig posted by *buckeyebowman*:
> 
> All these folks today, they'd have you believe that nobody ever killed a deer before all this new fangled stuff showed up


Isn't that the truth. 

There's a fella close by that used to hunt off a horse when he was in his late teens. He swears you could practically ride up and knock a deer in the head on horseback. Said he'd wear the same red and black flannel shirt every year for years. Called it his lucky shirt. From the looks of his 'man cave' I'd say he knows a thing or three about tagging monster bucks or that shirt really had a bunch of luck in it.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Fastwater - I've never hunted off a horse, but I have heard similar things from guys out west. Maybe not quite as embelished (ride up and hit them in the head.LOL"), but I have heard horses allowed you to get close to the game. I'm not a horse man, but that is something I would like to try. Seems like it would be tough shooting!

Anyway - interesting thread. I'm old school on scent - don't buy any of these products. I just use natural localized cover scents, pine, locust seed pod, walnut, cow crap, etc.

I always tell guys to do whatever they believe works.....if you are confident you'll pay better attention, see more game and that itself will help you. Truth is most of what we have isn't necessary me included. Wasn't too long ago folks barely bathed, made bows/arrows from stick and natural materials and they killed plenty of deer/game. 

Step back and think about it for just a minute. I bet an old timer stepping into the present would get a real laugh at us!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig posted by *Fish-n-Fool*:
> 
> Step back and think about it for just a minute. I bet an old timer stepping into the present would get a real laugh at us


The old timer/neighbor I spoke of in my post would agree.
He's a very interesting guy to talk to on many topics. Have learned a lot from him over the years. 
His G-son showed up at the farm to hunt towing a trailer with a quad, ladder stands, half a truckload of apples and all kind of hunting equip. commonly used today. Including about a half dozen trail camera's.
G-pa took one look at all that gear and just shook his head. Told the boy where the deer fed, where they watered ,bedded and where to find them at just about any given time throughout the day. He asked the boy if he was gonna chase the deer down on that quad to kill em or just take pics. 
He told the boy with a big grin on his face that that quad wouldn't haul that load to go get the tractor out of the barn.


----------

